# Smoked canned ham W/Qview



## oneshot (Sep 10, 2009)

Just gonna smoke an easy canned ham for breakfast with eggs and then slice the rest for sammiches.

1- 5 pound Dubuque canned ham.
Wood: Maple
Whole cloves
Pineapple slices
Pineapple juice

Ham in a tin and whole cloves pushed into the top about 1 inch apart.


Pineapples added to the top.


Into the smoker at 250 degrees to start. (Once the ham warms up I will drop the setting on my Traeger to the smoke setting to allow heavier smoke to permeate the ham). About 1/2 hour.


That thin blue smoke is a risin...


Now we'll see what happens.....More pics later....


----------



## backcountry (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks cool. Is a canned ham like that a whole piece of meat or is it formed meat? Excuse my ignorance...


----------



## desertlites (Sep 10, 2009)

good luck on the ham-I have done bagged 1's never a canned-bet it will be fine.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck my friend, we'll be looking forward to the final Q View.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 10, 2009)

Talkin to Ron and he says it's formed...


----------



## fire it up (Sep 10, 2009)

Now that is interesting, aren't those things really rather pricey?
Hope (for an experiment) it comes out nice and tasty.


----------



## backcountry (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking forward to how it turns out. Can't have enough sandwich meat. Especially on a fishing trip.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 10, 2009)

Interesting Smoke Oneshot, Looking forward to the final Qview...


----------



## zopi (Sep 10, 2009)

heh...was thinking...hawaian night...smoked spam and pineapples....

Drink enough kamikazes and it won't matter how it comes out! 

I bet the ham was good!


----------



## jarhead1963 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Oneshot! That ham is lookin real good so far.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 10, 2009)

You should really like it, if the wood used fits your taste buds. Lotsa smoked SPAM or processed HAM smokes have been done here....... Maybe not ALL reported, but they have been done  (I being one) and it was pretty good.... No regrets..... Next time Aunt Beatrice gives me one for Christmas, I'm looking up this post....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Work!


----------



## oneshot (Sep 10, 2009)

I cut off a hunk to taste it and although I really screwed up it has a nice combination ham, pineapple and maplely taste to it. I put it into the fridge till I have time to put it on the slicer. I'll have plenty of some delicious ham for sammies now. I'll post the final pics after slicing and please don't ask how I screwed up.....LOL


----------



## fishawn (Sep 10, 2009)

Uh....Wellllllll......I wanna know what or how you screwed up (KINDA)
if it is all in good taste for us all to view.... Just remember, you could have a Montana ELK hanging from garage rafters above yer head fall down on you while you are trying to skin it...... Garage rafters broke & cuts ALL OVER my buddy.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It sounds interesting. I'm actually fond of smoked spam now. lol  Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 10, 2009)

I would also like to know what was screwed up oneshot, at the very least it can help us avoid that mistake in any future smokes.
Fishawn, no to laugh cause I'm sure atthe time it wasn't funny but that was one hell of a funny story, long as you and your meat were ok then I will proceed to laugh to myself


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 10, 2009)

oneshot, you got to spill the beans now on the screw up...you brought it up.
I do CB and ham with clove and I love it , glad to see someone else does it too.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 12, 2009)

no pic of the final meat?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 12, 2009)

I smell a whitch hunt acommin there one shot. You are gonna have to own up to the big boo boo. You have sparked the hint of curiousity of this here morning. Your in everyones sites.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey oneshot, ever notice that when you said don't ask how you screwed up everyone started asking?

So how did you screw up???


----------



## oneshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Montana's Elk Revenge????? lol   Ouch, that had to hurt!!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, y'all wanted to know how I screwed up. Well, can ya's keep a secret????
So can I, I ain't tellin!!! rotflmao
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














Sorry for the late final pics, been real busy. But here ya go......

Out of the smoker and after resting for awhile, lookin good so far and smells great.


Cut a piece off to taste, pretty good but I want to wait for the final taste test until after it's been in the fridge for 24 hours and had a chance for the smoke flavor to really permeate into the meat.


Ok, after being in the fridge for a day it's time for slicing. I'm slicing about 1/16 inch thick. It will fall apart if I slice it any thinner.




Now for a quick sammich. First the ham.


Then the mozzarella.


Then more ham. And into the nuker for 1 minute to warm it up and melt the cheese. I'm not adding anything else, I want the flavor of just the ham and cheese.


The finished sammich with the mozzarella melted and oooozing......


Mmmmmmmmmm, that maple flavor with the pineapple and ham came out terriffic!!!!!!!!!!! Try a canned ham this way, you will not be disappointed!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Note: The pineapple was delicious too!!!!

Thanks for looking and hope you enjoyed it......


Ok, here's the secret screw up.....

I was gunna take the internal temp. of the ham to 160 degrees.
Well, I fell asleep while watchin a movie and when I woke up I scrambled up stairs to the kitchen to hear the meat monitor pinging, it said the internal temp was 186 degrees. Crappola, I ruined it!!!!!!! I took it off the smoker and took a peek inside, it looked ok so I continued as normal.
The results above are how it turned out, I don't think it would have been as tender and fall apart good if I had only taken it to 160....

That's my story and I'm stickin to it!!!!! LMAO


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks pretty darn good to me...


----------

